# Worlds Brightest Flashlight, Help needed



## BassKozz (Nov 28, 2005)

I've had my eye's set on the following flashlight for my Father for Christmas (he's a spotlight freak), and this flashlight claims to be "The World's Brightest Flashlight"...

Here's a Link to it on HAMMACHER SCHLEMMER : http://www.hammacher.com/publish/72596.asp 

Here's the product description:


> World's Brightest Flashlight
> This is the brightest flashlight available, producing 15,000,000 candlepower (the equivalent of 150 60-watt bulbs), six times as bright as the lighthouse at Montauk Point, New York, and is visible more than six miles away. There’s no earthly darkness the 80-watt high-powered H4 quartz halogen bulb cannot penetrate, and the lamp is rated to last 1,000 hours for a lifetime of emergency illumination during power outtages, blizzards, fog, rain, or any other condition. The rechargeable battery provides 40 minutes of operation on a full charge in full power mode, or 85 minutes in economy mode, which nevertheless produces 1,000,000 candlepower. The hardened glass chimney adds strength along the length of the bulb for extra shatter-resistance, and a hardened glass lens surrounded by a latex rubber sleeve shields the bulb chamber, deflecting drops, bumps, and impacts. An adjustable stand allows you to position the spotlight for hands-free use, and it has a sturdy carry handle. Battery recharges via included AC adapter or 12-volt DC automobile adapter. 15 1/2” L x 12” Diam. (12 lbs.)
> 
> Item 72596 ................... $79.95
> ...



They were having a promo for FreeShipping on orders over $75 if you use code: "WELCOME"
They also have 10% OFF
(See Fatwallet Article Here: http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/548312)

Saved me ~$12
So I jumped on it, and got one...

Then I got a message from a member of fatwallet telling me:


> That "flashlight" is basically a re-branded "Thor" spotlight, which they sell at some Costcos, or at many other places under different brand names. Don't believe all that marketing stuff they told you.... Not worth $80 or even $50; sells for less all the time. Go to the CandlePower Forums (search for "thor") to do some research and get much more for your money.



So what do I do, can I get this cheaper... Is this true ???
Please help, I have until Dec 1st to cancel my order as it won't be shipped until then.
Thanks in advance,
-BassKozz


----------



## nethiker (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi BassKozz and welcome to CPF. :wave:


H.S. is a higher-end retailer selling most items at full price. I don't know whether the light you purchased is a rebranded Thor or not, but it could be the case. If you are looking for the best deal on a light, Costco is probobly your best value, but then again they are more of a wholesale operation so you would expect some savings for similar items. 

I don't have one, but I hear the Costco HID light that is no longer available is probobly the light you are really wanting in your price range. Of course they are going for at least twice what they originally sold for on Ebay. There are rumors that Costco will come back with another version. The original Costco HID was sold only in CA I believe. 

Greg


----------



## CLHC (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello and Welcome BassKozz!

You can buy these Cyclops Solutions LLC THORS at a number of places such as: Costco, Grand Auto and Fry's Electronics. I saw the 15MCP at Grand Auto for $29 if my memory serves me right. I hear that they're much less than that at Costco. _*Not*_ the CostcoHIDs now, but the 10MCP and 15MCP THORS.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 29, 2005)

$60 for Thor 15 Million CP at Cabela's with $10 rebate.

*http://tinyurl.com/7ecx4*


----------



## nemul (Nov 29, 2005)

i have the 10mcp... its not really a "flashlight" it's a big spotlight! lmao


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 29, 2005)

LuxLuthor said:


> $60 for Thor 15 Million CP at Cabela's with $10 rebate.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/7ecx4*http://tinyurl.com/7ecx4


 
LuxLuthor,

Thanks for the post, and the Link:goodjob: ... 

It works out to: $69.99 + $8.75 (Standard S&H) = $78.74 - $10 (MIR) = $68.74

The problem is I won't send in the MIR for this because I don't want to give it to my dad w/ a hole in the box where the UPC went (looks cheap)
So really it will be $78.74, which is a hair less then what I paid thru "Hammacher Schlemmer" ($79.95), and I like the way the Hammacher Schlemmer model looks vs. Cabela's:








Hammacher Schlemmer<---->Cabela's


But thanks again:thanks: 
-BassKozz


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 29, 2005)

Just got an e-mail from Hammacher, saying the flashlight(spotlight) was on backorder again, and won't ship until 12/5/05  


Oh Well, give's me more time to look for a better deal and cancel the Hammacher order:naughty: 

Anyone got any other links to a good deal on a similar spotlight ?

Also anyone got any info on this deal : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93867

FW friend told me to look into that thread for a deal on similar Spotlight.

Thanks again for all the help everyone. You rock:rock: 
-BassKozz


----------



## Geologist (Nov 29, 2005)

I just sent them an email to remove the "World's Brightest Flashlight" claim. We will see what happens!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 29, 2005)

I see that the one in the Hammacher and Schlemmer link states that it contains a 150 watt bulb. Doesn't the 15,000,000 candlepower Thor state a 130 watt bulb?


----------



## not2bright (Nov 29, 2005)

BassKozz,

Costco sells a better looking version (IMO) than the HS light, with the largest reflector I have seen on any of the 10+ MCP spotlights. The light goes for $29.99 and is the king of throw per dollar.

The light at Costco uses a 130 watt Phillips H4 and runs for 40 minutes on the internal battery. The HS light you quoted says it uses an 80 watt bulb. I would have to believe the Costco light has more output.

All of these are spotlights though. They will illuminate things very, very far away. They are not ideal for any close work.


----------



## nethiker (Nov 29, 2005)

Costco is the way to go in my opinion. They do not list them on-line so, if you can't get there, overstock.com has a 10,000,000 yellow version called the Grip for $44.99 with $2.95 shipping. 

Greg


----------



## nemul (Nov 29, 2005)

10mcp - 100watt H4
15mcp - 130watt H4
saw 160watt H4 on ebay... 20mcp??? lol


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 29, 2005)

On my way to Costco... I'll let you guys know what I find...

Thanks
-BassKozz


----------



## Scott Packard (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, there are many discussions as to what is "brightest" in these forums, I think most agree HS's isn't the "world's brightest".


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 29, 2005)

"All of these are spotlights though. They will illuminate things very, very far away. They are not ideal for any close work."

I'll have to disagree here. I've used my Thor twice (on high) from about 20 feet away to light up things and it works quite well. The first case was a car fire and I was "first in" with a light. Same for a small fire in a very large storage shed.
For the first 20 minutes or so I was the only light and after they had work lights set up I used it to reach far into the interior where they were looking for more problems.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 29, 2005)

Ooops, I thought the HS description said 150 watts. I'm always in a hurry in the morning and I just quickly brushed over the HS page. I thought I saw 150 watts, but what it was that they were actually saying was that it is equivelent to 150 60-watt bulbs. The number is indeed 80 watts as not2bright said.


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 30, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> On my way to Costco... I'll let you guys know what I find...
> 
> Thanks
> -BassKozz


 
I am back, and I have pictures  

_Note: Pictures are low quality, taken w/ my Motorola e815 cellphone_




Box




Details on box




Cyclops Thor Platinum




Ther' she is




Only $29.99  




Blurry - Cyclops Solutions, LLC - http://www.cyclopssolutions.com/




Item # 889269 (golf clubs in the background)


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 30, 2005)

I still like the way the Hammacher Schlemmer model looks, but if this one is brighter, I am  
...
Just got off the phone w/ Hammacher Schlemmer, and I canceled my order...
...
So, before I purchase this spotlight at costco (i didn't have my card on me when I went and took pictures), is this the "brightest" spotlight I can get for my money ?
Is there anything stronger that is relativly close to my price range (Less then <$100)?

Thanks again for everything, this is a very supportive Forum:thanks: 
-BassKozz


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 30, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> So, before I purchase this spotlight at costco (i didn't have my card on me when I went and took pictures), is this the "brightest" spotlight I can get for my money ?
> Is there anything stronger that is relativly close to my price range (Less then <$100)?


 
Anyone?
I am waiting to hear back before I pull the trigger on this.


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 2, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> _So, before I purchase this spotlight at costco (i didn't have my card on me when I went and took pictures), is this the "brightest" spotlight I can get for my money ?
> Is there anything stronger that is relativly close to my price range (Less then <$100)?_





BassKozz said:


> Anyone?
> I am waiting to hear back before I pull the trigger on this.


Anyone there?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

That IS the brightest that you can NOW buy for the said Costco price. The other's like HIDs goes WAY up in price thereafter.

There's a thread somewhere within CPF that even details how to modify your Thor if you're into that.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 4, 2005)

I just spotted this thread and read the H-S marketing hype they used as a "product description". I'm kind of nauseated thinking of comparing a plain 80 watt incan bulb as vastly superior to the light engine in a lighthouse. The crap that some folk try to pass off as fact just to sell a few widgets can amaze me. If you haven't yet get the Costco unit, you will be happy. Period. Thank you Geologist for contacting H-S about the misnomer. Its funny but sad that its passed on as fact.


----------



## festiva91 (Dec 6, 2005)

How much are you willing to spend???????????


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 7, 2005)

festiva91 said:


> How much are you willing to spend???????????


<$100


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Dec 15, 2005)

My local BJ's Wholesale (Competitor to Cosco) has the 10Mcp Thor on sale for $25. They're mostly an east-coast company, and they have a really small website, with no online ordering or pruduct listings. Check www.bjs.com and see if they have one local to you- I'm tempted to pick up a couple just for batteries and bulbs.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 15, 2005)

PsycoBob[Q2] said:


> www.bjs.com



      

My parental control wont let me go to this site!

Now thats freakin hilarious! Took me a while until I looked at the address!

-PSM


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, every time I go to that site for something (usually exact address, or phone) I worry I'll mis-type and get something... wrong. Maybe they should change it to BJSWHOLESALE.com. Wasn't there a search-engine that looked at common mis-keying and commonly-visited sites and figured out the most frequent erronious versions? Try misspelling eBay, and you'll get the shock of your life.


----------



## HighLight (Dec 15, 2005)

Forget Hammacher..Here's the true HID spotlight your looking for...http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93175 


Cheers!


----------

